

"Nvidia is Definitely Working on an x86 Chip" - mdasen
http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/136603,nvidia-is-trying-to-make-an-x86-chip.aspx

======
jemmons
Save yourself time, ignore the linked article (biased, angry, and irrelevant)
and read the source:

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/162/1017162/nvidia-...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/162/1017162/nvidia-
stexar-move-turns-gun-turrets-on-amd-intel)

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/103/1031103/nvidia-...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/103/1031103/nvidia-
has-balls-and-may-circumvent-x86-licences)

------
acangiano
Snarky remarks aside, I sincerely hope it's true. Intel needs some serious
competitors and AMD is failing to be an adequate one.

~~~
viraptor
Does it really look like a competition for Intel?... When I read the article,
my first reaction was: now they will control the whole "processing power".
That's what people really spend the money on right now (in home desktops at
least).

nforce + cpu + gfx == thin-client made by nvidia?

nforce + cpu + gfx + some cheap stuff (storage is cheap and home users don't
really care about the sound) == PC based gaming platform?

Or if someone likes conspiracy theories: while working on their gfx chip they
discovered something that's easily portable to x86 and will make a massive
difference. Now they're secretly producing a new x86 chip that will change the
cpu market as we know it...

~~~
niels_olson
The defiant tone of the author suggests to me that this was a bit of a screed
piece by someone who feels threatened by any move that could change the
balance of the wintel duopoly. I agree, Intel needs challengers.

------
KaiP
Interesting news, although pretty light on the details. Also, why is the
author so angry?

------
jderick
Competition is great.. but if they are planning to go head to head with Intel,
that is a recipe for failure. Hopefully that have something novel in mind.

~~~
snprbob86
How is that possibly a recipe for failure?

Nvidia has a ton of great chipset makers whom have routinely produced stellar,
incredible hardware. Intel has far more x86 experience, but Nvidia is no
slouch. I don't see how they could possibly fail to produce a chip worth
selling at SOME price point. It is only a matter of time before they develop
the expertise to sell a chip at ANY price point.

~~~
f3lix
nVidia is a fabless semiconductor company that is entering patent-mine field.

------
jodrellblank
I've wondered how one (company) gets into a really high tech industry.
Wouldn't they have to do an awful lot of research - basically reinventing most
of Intel's wheels for the past decade?

I guess hiring an x86 processor development team would give them a jump in,
but without lots of existing work, documents, schematics, etc. would a team of
people know enough to rebuild such complex work from scratch?

